# plowing with a 2wd 1 ton dump



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone plows with this type of vehicle. Im about to pull the trigger on this dump because of the price and would like to plow with it but Im concerned because of the 2wd. I was figuring on loading up the bed for weight to help compensate for the lack of 4wd. Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## inferno13xx (Aug 22, 2011)

i have a 2008 f450 2wd that i plow with and have only gotten it stuck once just have to use common sense and know your lots.........


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Are you going to use it for salt? If so the weight of the salt should be plenty. Only time you will have trouble is with uphill pushes.


----------



## Cam.at.Heritage (Feb 1, 2011)

We have a 2wd f550 dump body....we just load a large (3x5x3) concrete block in the back and strap it down, never gotten it stuck.


----------



## inferno13xx (Aug 22, 2011)

Cam.at.Heritage;1326220 said:


> We have a 2wd f550 dump body....we just load a large (3x5x3) concrete block in the back and strap it down, never gotten it stuck.


forgot to mention we load a full pallet of salt in the back of ours...


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

i wouldnt use it for driveways but parking lots or city/town would be fine.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

We used ours for 5 years. The only time we got it stuck was when the drive missed the entrance by 40'. We pushed a 18" snowfall and I couldn't believe how well it did. A good driver is a must.


----------



## inferno13xx (Aug 22, 2011)

amen a driver definitely makes a difference, and i agree lots are best for 2wd not driveways.


----------



## shoeman68 (Oct 18, 2007)

Good driver,good driver,good driver. This truck never got stuck. Then,bad driver.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the responses. I currently use a tailgate spreader on my f250 so I will probably be just adding weight to the back of the dump. The truck is a 1996 3500HD 1 ton. I cant seem to find a plow when doing the quick match for this vehicle. Any recommendations? I would like to possible get a Western MVP.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

cet;1326349 said:


> We used ours for 5 years. The only time we got it stuck was when the drive missed the entrance by 40'. We pushed a 18" snowfall and I couldn't believe how well it did. A good driver is a must.


40'....holy moly!!!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm meeting the owners tomorrow and i was wondering what you guys would pay....ill try to get some pictures up tomorrow but for now ill try to describe it best i can.....1996 Chevy 3500hd, 2wd, 454 v8, 29,000 original miles. Interior is clean, no rips in the seats, good tread left on the tires, no puddles from leaky fluids from what i can see...although the oil pan did look wet, dump box had no holes and no major damage noted other than a dent in the top of the tailgate. It looks like someone misjudged distance when loading. The current owner used it for personal reasons and nothing commercial. Just curious what you guys would consider paying. This will be my first dump truck. Thanks


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

5k maybe......I've seen them for 9 with plow sander and 4x4 on here. There's a real clean one on here if your looking. For something set up.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

clncut;1326423 said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I currently use a tailgate spreader on my f250 so I will probably be just adding weight to the back of the dump. The truck is a 1996 3500HD 1 ton. I cant seem to find a plow when doing the quick match for this vehicle. Any recommendations? I would like to possible get a Western MVP.


I've the a '94 3500HD and a '95 3500HD we plow with both of them and have a 2.0 yard sander w/10" sides in the back of both. I've plowed with an 860HD Blizzard w/wings or a Blizzard 810 on one. The other has a 8' Meyer that we extended to 9'.5. Never an issue on level lots.

Make sure you have good rubber on the back, and a driver that doesn't have a lead foot. The weight in the back is a big key to making it work, without it, the rearend will be all over the place and you won't get far once you drop the blade.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

In our isuzu the right driver could make it work. in icy conditions it was scary! Especially when just out of fear you have to hold the plow controller in one hand just incase the truck doesnt stop going downhill.... 

But yeah we had a boss sport duty 7'6" on it We divided the bed also. We put about 500+ pounds of bagged salt in the top end of the bed. placed a divider in, then put all the bulk in the back for our spreader. 
Worked good on light snow falls. And in heavy snow falls the right driver can deal with it. You just gotta keep going!!!!!!!!!!!!! and take small passes. (we do subdivisions and stuff like that) So i would have the bigger trucks go in then have the isuzu go in and clean things up...


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I've had no problems to really speak of with my C3500HD.

Even with the 12" blizzard we had, it still rocked. Even do some smaller/tighter lots with it.

Good tires and weight is the key.

...


----------



## bsmitty (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a 2000 GMC 3500HD 2WD and does great. Just add weight like everyone says and have a smart driver in it!! You will be fine.

Brian


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

clncut;1327974 said:


> I'm meeting the owners tomorrow and i was wondering what you guys would pay....ill try to get some pictures up tomorrow but for now ill try to describe it best i can.....1996 Chevy 3500hd, 2wd, 454 v8, 29,000 original miles. Interior is clean, no rips in the seats, good tread left on the tires, no puddles from leaky fluids from what i can see...although the oil pan did look wet, dump box had no holes and no major damage noted *other than a dent in the top of the tailgate.* It looks like someone misjudged distance when loading. The current owner used it for personal reasons and nothing commercial. Just curious what you guys would consider paying. This will be my first dump truck. Thanks


Is the dent in the center of the tailgate? If so it is the classic raise the dump bed with tailgate down, and it hits the hitch. Have seen countless dumps with this dent. :laughing:


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Lol....as a matter of fact it is. Looked at it this morning and took a friend who is a mechanic. Ran good, everything seems solid and my friend gave his ok....I'm thinking of offering 7k.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

If its super clean $7k isn't toooooo bad. There's one on CL here in Detroit, and from pics it looks really clean. They're asking $4800.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

PowersTree;1328283 said:


> If its super clean $7k isn't toooooo bad. There's one on CL here in Detroit, and from pics it looks really clean. They're asking $4800.


With low miles? This one has 29000.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

clncut;1328220 said:


> Lol....as a matter of fact it is. Looked at it this morning and took a friend who is a mechanic. Ran good, everything seems solid and my friend gave his ok....I'm thinking of offering 7k.


I think the seller will be very happy with that.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

The one I'm eyeballing has 48k miles.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

nepatsfan;1328525 said:


> I think the seller will be very happy with that.


So your saying 7 is to much.....I'm going to call today and offer 6. Ill keep ya posted.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

clncut;1329285 said:


> So your saying 7 is to much.....I'm going to call today and offer 6. Ill keep ya posted.


Prices vary from one place to another just like everything else. I don't think 7K is too much for that truck at all with 29,xxx on it. I would give that in a heartbeat. When I bought my '95 4 years ago I looked all over Ks, Mo, and Neb.. I bought what I thought was the cleanest truck of the 22 I looked at over a 3 month period. All of them ranged from $4700-$9000 the lowest mileage I could find was one with 53K. The one I bought had 101K on the truck and 6K on the motor. I paid $7000 for it and the guy was asking $8K

I attached a pic of one of mine.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Here are a couple of pics....I offered six and they took it. Will be picking it up this week.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow that is a good dent in the tailgate. :laughing: Did it bend the hitch down at all?


Nice looking truck.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

kimber750;1329884 said:


> Wow that is a good dent in the tailgate. :laughing: Did it bend the hitch down at all?
> 
> Nice looking truck.


I'm guessing it did....now i need to find a plow!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

clncut;1329917 said:


> I'm guessing it did....now i need to find a plow!


What do want to put on it?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Not a bad looking truck CLNCUT. That thing will serve you well.

With 19.5 inch rims too, you'll be able to find some re-treads for the fraction the cost for the rears for better traction.

The problem you might run into is that the mounts for plows sit so low on these trucks that it changes the angle of the dangle and you can warp an A-frame on a plow. Getting ready to replace mine this year as it's starting to bow upwards pretty nicely on my fisher plow.
....


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

kimber750;1330069 said:


> What do want to put on it?


I'm thinking about an 8' western pro. A friend is selling one and will probably by it. Any other suggestions?


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

White Gardens;1330169 said:


> Not a bad looking truck CLNCUT. That thing will serve you well.
> 
> With 19.5 inch rims too, you'll be able to find some re-treads for the fraction the cost for the rears for better traction.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warning. Someone else mentioned that also. Ill have yo keep an eye out for this.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

clncut;1330191 said:


> Thanks for the warning. Someone else mentioned that also. Ill have yo keep an eye out for this.


I'm not sure if the previous owner of my truck ever replaced the A-frame on mine. If they hadn't, then it lasted for 10 years without any issues.

I might modify the three mounting holes on my fisher A-frame by cutting them off and raising them up so that the frame sits level like it should. Only other option I've come up with is to lift the front end slightly as these trucks have a big rake to them to begin with.

But then my Mechanic tells me to just leave it be. :salute:


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice ride! Good price too.


----------



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

clncut;1330187 said:


> I'm thinking about an 8' western pro. A friend is selling one and will probably by it. Any other suggestions?


i would get a bigger plow than an 8' with the lanth of that truck and it being a dually you will be wishing for the bigger plow. im in the same boat i just bought a 3500hd this spring and have an 8' blade but looking for a 9' or ganna make wings


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

94chevy2500;1330657 said:


> i would get a bigger plow than an 8' with the lanth of that truck and it being a dually you will be wishing for the bigger plow. im in the same boat i just bought a 3500hd this spring and have an 8' blade but looking for a 9' or ganna make wings


x2...with an 8' plow angled, especially making turns with a dually you will run over snow before you plow it. You should get at least a 9 footer for a dually


----------

